# se impersonal



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

No estoy seguro, pero pienso que esta construcción es incorrecta:
Se LES informa a las mujeres sobre el aborto.
En mi opinión sería correcto:
Se informa a los mujeres [CD] sobre el aborto.
¿Es verdad?

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## gjuan6

Hola Pitt.

*Informar* de/sobre *algo* (_complemento regido_ o, para algunos, _complemento directo_) a *alguien* (_complemento indirecto_)

La construcción que nos propones es correcta y muy usada en lenguaje oral. El sintagma "a las mujeres" desempeña la función de _*Complemento Indirecto*_ y el "_les_" de principio de frase también es _*Complemento Indirecto*_.Este pronombre (les) es lo mismo que "_a las mujeres"_ pero anticipado. Es decir, anticipa al sintagma (a las mujeres) y este recurso se conoce con el nombre de *Catáfora*.

Otros ejemplos de catáfora serían:

Lo vi a Pedro. (lo=Pedro) 
¿Las has visto, mis llaves? (las= las llaves)

El fenómeno contrario se conoce por *anáfora*, es decir, una palabra que asume una parte del discurso ya emitida. Ejemplos:
He visto _a Pedro_, pero no _le_ he preguntado nada. (a Pedro= le).

Corríjanme si estoy equivocado y dime Pitt si te ha ayudado a aclarar tu duda.


----------



## Pitt

Hola:

¡Muchas gracias por tus aclaraciones detallades e interesantes. Pero, en mi opinión, el verbo INFORMAR en este contexto es transitivo y por lo tanto exige el CD. Se puede reconocer el CD por la pasivización. El CD en la forma activa es el sujeto en la forma pasiva:
Se informa a las mujeres [CD] sobre el aborto > Las mujeres [sujeto] son informadas sobre el aborto.
¿Qué opinas?

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## lazarus1907

gjuan6 said:
			
		

> *Informar* de/sobre *algo* (_complemento regido_ o, para algunos, _complemento directo_) a *alguien* (_complemento indirecto_)


 Hola.

Para mí el complemento introducido por "de" o "sobre" es un complemento regido, o suplemento, sin lugar a dudas. El diccionario Manuel Seco clasifica el otro complemento (a ellas) como directo, pero en esta frase, en particular, es discutible. Un complemento indirecto no puede pasarse a pasiva como sujeto paciente, pero esta frase parece poder reescribirse como "Las mujeres son informadas sobre el aborto". Este cambio parece probar que es un complemento directo, y no uno indirecto (y que deberíamos haber escrito "las", y no "les"). ¿Con qué frecuencia decirmos "Se las informa del aborto?"?     En la frase "Se les informa del aborto...", el "les" parece más un dativo o un complemento indirecto que uno directo. El  típico problema entre directos e indirectos en español.

Me parece que la frase es incorrecta, ya que los pronombres de complemento directo no pueden duplicarse (como los de indirecto), a menos que el complemento directo preceda al verbo. Esta confusión entre directo e indirecto es relativamente frecuente entre hispanohablantes; sobre todo con este tipo de impersonales y algunos verbos pronominales. Lo correcto, en mi opinión, hubiera sido decir "Se informa a las mujeres sobre el aborto", y creo que usar el "les" es un error.

P.D. Acabo de darme cuenta de que Pitt usa el mismo argumento para la detección de complementos directos que yo sugiero.


----------



## gjuan6

Tenéis toda la razón, me encanta este foro :-D


----------



## Rayines

Pero Lazarus, ¿No podría considerarse en este caso como objeto directo *el tema que es informado*, o sea "el aborto", y no las mujeres? A pesar de que "las mujeres" pueden ser el sujeto de la voz pasiva en : "Las mujeres son informadas acerca del aborto", ¿no podría ser también: "El tema del aborto es informado *a las mujeres*", y por eso, corre el *les *como objeto indirecto?
Igualmente, parece algo ambiguo.....


----------



## lazarus1907

La frase que tú has puesto en pasiva sería así en activa:_Informamos el aborto a las mujeres. 
Lo informamos a las mujeres.__ _​El complemento directo, tal y como yo lo he estudiado, sólo puede llevar la preposición "a" delante; nunca "de" o cualquier otra. En este caso el verbo informar tiene un complemento preposicional introducido por "de" (informar de algo a alguien), y no puede tomarse como complemento directo. La otra frase que escribiste yo la pondría así: "El tema *de*l que fuiste informado...".

Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> La frase que tú has puesto en pasiva sería así en activa:_Informamos el aborto a las mujeres. _
> _Lo informamos a las mujeres.__ _
> 
> ​El complemento directo, tal y como yo lo he estudiado, sólo puede llevar la preposición "a" delante; nunca "de" o cualquier otra. En este caso el verbo informar tiene un complemento preposicional introducido por "de" (informar de algo a alguien), y no puede tomarse como complemento directo. La otra frase que escribiste yo la pondría así: "El tema *de*l que fuiste informado...".
> 
> Saludos.


Igualmente me refería a: "Informamos *el tema* del aborto....."

Aquí dice algo más en el Panhispánico:

*b) *_Informar_ [algo] a alguien. La información se expresa mediante un complemento directo y va, por tanto, sin preposición. Este es el régimen habitual en la mayor parte de América: _Informó la novedad a sus superiores; Informó al jefe que llegaría con retraso._ En este caso, el complemento de persona es indirecto y, por ello, si se trata de un pronombre átono de tercera persona, debe usarse la forma _le(s) _(o _se,_ si antecede a otro pronombre átono; → se, 1a): _«Le informaron que estaba detenido»_ (VLlosa _Fiesta_ [Perú 2000]);_ «Sintió mucha pena cuando Tita se lo informó»_ (Esquivel _Agua_ [Méx. 1989]).


----------



## lazarus1907

Hola Iné:

Decidí poner esas caritas (  ) en lugar de  porque tenía la impresión de que sí se usa de esa manera en algunas partes de América, pero en España suena raro. Tan raro, que yo corregiría a mi hijo si lo dijera de ese modo, del mismo modo que mis padres me corrigieron a mí. El DRAE define informar como "enterar, dar noticia de algo", y la persona a la que se entera de algo es el complemento directo. Tal y como se usa en América, su definición cambiaría a "dar información a alguien", y entonces la persona informada sería el indirecto y tus versiones en pasiva sí tendrían sentido. De todos modos, la frase por la que preguntaban al principio es la del diciconario, donde las mujeres son las informadas, y *de*/*sobre* lo que se informa es un complemento preposicional:_ Se LES informa a los mujeres sobre el aborto.
_​Y con esta construcción sí estoy casi seguro de que es incorrecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Hola Iné:
> 
> 
> Decidí poner esas caritas (  ) en lugar de  porque tenía la impresión de que sí se usa de esa manera en algunas partes de América, pero en España suena raro. Tan raro, que yo corregiría a mi hijo si lo dijera de ese modo, del mismo modo que mis padres me corrigieron a mí. El DRAE define informar como "enterar, dar noticia de algo", y la persona a la que se entera de algo es el complemento directo. Tal y como se usa en América, su definición cambiaría a "dar información a alguien", y entonces la persona informada sería el indirecto y tus versiones en pasiva sí tendrían sentido. De todos modos, la frase por la que preguntaban al principio es la del diciconario, donde las mujeres son las informadas, y *de*/*sobre* lo que se informa es un complemento preposicional:_Se LES informa a los mujeres sobre el aborto._
> ​Y con esta construcción sí estoy casi seguro de que es incorrecto.
> 
> Saludos.


OK


----------



## Nataosgar

Pitt said:
			
		

> Hola a todos:
> 
> No estoy seguro, pero pienso que esta construcción es incorrecta:
> Se LES informa a las mujeres sobre el aborto.
> En mi opinión sería correcto:
> Se informa a los mujeres [CD] sobre el aborto.
> ¿Es verdad?
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


----------



## Nataosgar

Se informa a las mujeres sobre el aborto.
Se las informa sobre el aborto
A las mujeres, se las informa (catáfora)
Informar a alguien (las mujeres) de algo (el aborto)
                                           sobre algo (el aborto)
                                           por algo (han de estar informadas)


----------



## Pitt

Nataosgar said:
			
		

> Se informa a las mujeres sobre el aborto.
> Se las informa sobre el aborto
> A las mujeres, se las informa (catáfora)
> Informar a alguien (las mujeres) de algo (el aborto)
> sobre algo (el aborto)
> por algo (han de estar informadas)


 
¡Muchas gracias por tu aclaración! Pienso que en todo caso es incorrecto:
Se LES informa a las mujeres sobre el aborto. 

¿Qué opinas?


----------



## Jellby

DPD, entrada "leísmo", apartado 4.f (la negrita es mía):

Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con se el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada: _Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo_; _Se les vio merodeando por la zona_. Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de le(s) se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino: «_A su bisabuelo hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo de inmoralidad_»; «_Se le vio [al niño] algunas veces contento_»; «_Se le obligó a aceptar el régimen de encomienda_»; «_En los puertos y rincones del Caribe se le conoció siempre como Wito_»; «_Al rey se le veía poc_o»; sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar la(s): «_Se la veía muy contenta_»; aunque no faltan ejemplos de le(s): «_Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía_». *Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo*. No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur: «_Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos_»; «_¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades!»_; «_Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir_».

No dice explícitamente si se acepta o no este uso, pero por la organización del artículo me parece que no se considera incorrecto.


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:
			
		

> DPD, entrada "leísmo", apartado 4.f (la negrita es mía):
> 
> Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con se el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada: _Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo_; _Se les vio merodeando por la zona_. Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de le(s) se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino: «_A su bisabuelo hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo de inmoralidad_»; «_Se le vio [al niño] algunas veces contento_»; «_Se le obligó a aceptar el régimen de encomienda_»; «_En los puertos y rincones del Caribe se le conoció siempre como Wito_»; «_Al rey se le veía poc_o»; sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar la(s): «_Se la veía muy contenta_»; aunque no faltan ejemplos de le(s): «_Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía_». *Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo*. No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur: «_Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos_»; «_¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades!»_; «_Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir_».
> 
> No dice explícitamente si se acepta o no este uso, pero por la organización del artículo me parece que no se considera incorrecto.


----------



## Pitt

Pienso que es incorrecto: Se LES informa a las mujeres sobre el aborto.

El verbo INFORMAR es transitivo y por lo tanto exige el CD:
Se informa a las mujeres [CD] sobre el aborto.
La construcción con CI (LES / a las mujeres) no es correcto.

¡Sólo es mi opinión!


----------



## replicante7

¿Es una oración pasiva refleja? No recuerdo bien el asunto, pero hace un tiempo, por una duda con un "se", consulté la gramática de Alarcos y aclaré el uso. ¡Pero no recuerdo ahora la diferencia! Sí sé que la diferencia depende de que se trate de una pasiva refleja o de una oración impersonal. 
Lamento no poder aclarar más en este momento. Sólo una pista: la gramática de Alarcos.


----------



## María Archs

Pitt said:
			
		

> Pienso que es incorrecto: Se LES informa a las mujeres sobre el aborto.
> 
> El verbo INFORMAR es transitivo y por lo tanto exige el CD:
> Se informa a las mujeres [CD] sobre el aborto.
> La construcción con CI (LES / a las mujeres) no es correcto.
> 
> ¡Sólo es mi opinión!


 
Mmmmmmmmmm!!!
Vamos a cambiar la frase porque todo depende siempre del contexto:

A las mujeres se les informa sobre el aborto.

¿Tan mal te suena o tan incorrecto es?

Yo creo que depende de quién lo diga, en el momento en qué lo que diga y dónde lo diga.

Sólo es una reflexión.

Pero te diré que en muchas sentencias judiciales aparece la frase: "Se le informa al demandado/acusado mediante...." como tambien "Se informa al demando/acusado". Ese *le* depende de quién haya sido el informador.

Saludos

María.


----------



## Jellby

Hay dos cuestiones.

1.- Informar *a alguien* de algo. La persona es objeto directo. Pero también se puede decir (sobre todo en América): informar algo *a alguien*, y aquí la persona es objeto indirecto. Aquí estamos discutiendo la primera forma, pero hay que considerar que puede darse la segunda.

2.- El objeto directo, estrictamente, se sustituye por "lo(s)" y "la(s)", pero no por "le(s)". Sin embargo, existen algunas excepciones en las que se admite el uso de "le(s)" para objetos directos, no necesariamente porque sea un error que mucha gente comete, sino también por influencia del latín, por eufonía, por tradición... En este caso se trata del uso de "le(s)" en oraciones impersonales con "se". Parece ser que es un uso que viene de antiguo y que no es completamente censurable. Por supuesto, usar "lo(s)" o "la(s)" es más correcto, en el sentido de que no cabe duda sobre su corrección, pero esto no significa que automáticamente "le(s)" sea incorrecto. El idioma no siempre es 2+2.


----------



## Pitt

replicante7 said:
			
		

> ¿Es una oración pasiva refleja? No recuerdo bien el asunto, pero hace un tiempo, por una duda con un "se", consulté la gramática de Alarcos y aclaré el uso. ¡Pero no recuerdo ahora la diferencia! Sí sé que la diferencia depende de que se trate de una pasiva refleja o de una oración impersonal.
> Lamento no poder aclarar más en este momento. Sólo una pista: la gramática de Alarcos.


 
En su gramática Alarcos Llorach da este ejemplo:
Se espera al delegado [CI] > Se LE [CI] espera.
Por lo tanto sería también posible: Se LE espera al delegado [LE = opcional].

Pero según la gramática general se trata aquí de un CD:
Se espera al delegado [CD] > Se LO / LE [CD] espera.
En este caso LE es un leísmo aceptable.

Por lo tanto en nuestro ejemplo también se trata de un CD, como en este hilo Lazarus ya ha bien explicado:

Se informa a las mujeres [CD] > Se LAS [CD] informa.


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:
			
		

> Hay dos cuestiones.
> 
> 1.- Informar *a alguien* de algo. La persona es objeto directo. Pero también se puede decir (sobre todo en América): informar algo *a alguien*, y aquí la persona es objeto indirecto. Aquí estamos discutiendo la primera forma, pero hay que considerar que puede darse la segunda.
> 
> 2.- El objeto directo, estrictamente, se sustituye por "lo(s)" y "la(s)", pero no por "le(s)". Sin embargo, existen algunas excepciones en las que se admite el uso de "le(s)" para objetos directos, no necesariamente porque sea un error que mucha gente comete, sino también por influencia del latín, por eufonía, por tradición... En este caso se trata del uso de "le(s)" en oraciones impersonales con "se". Parece ser que es un uso que viene de antiguo y que no es completamente censurable. Por supuesto, usar "lo(s)" o "la(s)" es más correcto, en el sentido de que no cabe duda sobre su corrección, pero esto no significa que automáticamente "le(s)" sea incorrecto. El idioma no siempre es 2+2.


 
Tu comentario es muy interesante. Que yo sepa se trata aquí de una construcción originalmente intransitiva (con CI) y este uso se ha mantenido en algunas regiones. También según la gramática de Alarcos Llorach se trata de un CI (aunque yo tengo otra opinión). En todo caso en internet se encuentran muchos ejemplos con CI. Sólo un ejemplo: Se les ve a las mujeres indigénas en los mítines.


----------



## Rayines

> En todo caso en internet se encuentran muchos ejemplos con CI. Sólo un ejemplo: Se les ve a las mujeres indigénas en los mítines.


Pitt: pero este ejemplo, (que es el mismo caso del verbo "esperar"), es distinto del de la pregunta original. Porque *ver* y *esperar* son verbos transitivos, sólo admiten objeto directo, en cambio *informar*, como vimos, puede ser transitivo ("informar *algo*") e intransitivo ("informar algo *a alguien*"). El uso de la preposición *a *en los los verbos "ver" y "esperar", no debe hacernos confundir: es el uso personal de *a *con el objeto directo.


----------



## María Archs

*Más sobre SE*​ 
*Uso no reflexivo* 

*Se utiliza el pronombre personal SE como sustituto de LE, LES cuando le sigue inmediatamente un pronombre LO, LA, LOS, LAS en función de complemento directo:*
_*Se* lo di. / *Le* di el libro._ 
_Cuando me los encontré, *se* lo dije. / Cuando me los encontré, *les* dije lo que sabía._ 

*Uso reflexivo*
*Se utiliza en función de complemento directo o indirecto cuando su referente coincide con el sujeto. *

_La niña *se* peina _(reflexivo, complemento directo) 
_A la niña *la* peina su madre_ (no reflexivo) 
_La niña *se* lava la cara _(reflexivo, complemento indirecto) 
_A la niña *le* lava la cara su madre_ (no reflexivo) 

*Uso recíproco*
*Se utiliza de la misma manera que el anterior, pero cuando el sujeto es múltiple o plural y se entiende que cada individuo del sujeto realiza la acción del verbo hacia el otro o los otros. *

_Juan y Pedro *se* escriben cartas._ 

*Indicador de impersonal refleja*

*En las oraciones impersonales reflejas, el pronombre SE es un incremento verbal que indica el carácter reflejo e impersonal de la oración, sin ninguna otra función. Solamente puede aparecer en tercera persona. *

_En este restaurante *se* come muy bien._ 

*Indicador de pasiva refleja*
*En las oraciones pasivas reflejas, el pronombre SE funciona igualmente como incremento verbal que indica el carácter pasivo de la oración. Solamente se usa en tercera persona. *

_*Se* venden pisos._ 
_*Se* comenta que subirá la gasolina._ 

*Intensificador del verbo*
*A veces, el pronombre reflexivo (en cualquier persona) sirve únicamente para intensificar el significado del verbo, en construcciones transitivas o intransitivas. *

_Comió tres platos. / *Se *comió tres platos. _(Transitiva) 
_Fue en seguida. / *Se *fue en seguida. _(Intransitiva) 

*Indicador de voz media*
*Indica un proceso que se produce en el interior del sujeto, sin que este sea el agente ni exista ningún agente externo a él. Puede aparecer en cualquier persona (ME, TE, SE, NOS, OS, SE). Existen varios casos distintos: *

*Verbos que pueden funcionar como transitivos *

Determinados verbos que funcionan a veces en estructuras transitivas no reflexivas, con sujeto y complemento directo diferentes, admiten la construcción en voz media. En este caso, suelen perder la construcción transitiva con CD y pueden admitir un suplemento.
_No asuste usted a los niños / No *los* asuste. _(Transitiva) 
_No *se *asuste usted. _(Voz media) 

*Verbos pronominales*
*Son verbos pronominales, propiamente, los que exigen la presencia del pronombre reflexivo y no existen sin él. Pueden llevar suplemento. *

_Se arrepintió de lo que había hecho._



Yo recomendaría para estudiar gramática española las obras de *Fernando Lázaro Carreter*. Creo que el 80% de los españoles hemos estudiado en el colegio la asignatura de Lenguaje con este insigne lingüista que fue miembro de la RAE y lo que decía el señor Lázaro Carreter iba a misa. A mi entender, y el de muchos, el mejor filólogo de la lengua castellana de todos los tiempos.
Saludos
María


----------



## Rayines

María, no es necesario que uses letra tan grande en los mensajes. No son pizarras.


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:
			
		

> Pitt: pero este ejemplo, (que es el mismo caso del verbo "esperar"), es distinto del de la pregunta original. Porque *ver* y *esperar* son verbos transitivos, sólo admiten objeto directo, en cambio *informar*, como vimos, puede ser transitivo ("informar *algo*") e intransitivo ("informar algo *a alguien*"). El uso de la preposición *a *en los los verbos "ver" y "esperar", no debe hacernos confundir: es el uso personal de *a *con el objeto directo.


 
Inés: Pienso que también en nuestro ejemplo el verbo INFORMAR es *transitivo *con CD de persona: Se informa a las mujeres [CD] de/sobre algo > Las mujeres [Sujeto] son informadas sobre el aborto. 

Otra construcción: informar [algo] a alguien [CI]: Se informa el aborto [CD] a las mujeres[CI].
También aquí el verbo INFORMAR es *transitivo*, pero se trata de un CD de cosa.

Pero, por supuesto, puedo equivocarme.


----------



## Rayines

> Otra construcción: informar [algo] a alguien [CI]: Se informa el aborto [CD] a las mujeres[CI].
> También aquí el verbo INFORMAR es *transitivo*, pero se trata de un CD de cosa.


Sí, claro, tienes razón. Lo que quise decir -y no me expresé bien- es que *admite objeto indirecto*.


----------



## María Archs

Rayines said:
			
		

> María, no es necesario que uses letra tan grande en los mensajes. No son pizarras.


 
Lo siento.
Yo pongo una fuente y color determinado y esto después hace lo que le da la gana.
¡El teclado *se* me ha sublevado! 

Saludos

María


----------



## replicante7

Pitt said:
			
		

> En su gramática Alarcos Llorach da este ejemplo:
> Se espera al delegado [CI] > Se LE [CI] espera.
> Por lo tanto sería también posible: Se LE espera al delegado [LE = opcional].
> 
> Pero según la gramática general se trata aquí de un CD:
> Se espera al delegado [CD] > Se LO / LE [CD] espera.
> En este caso LE es un leísmo aceptable.
> 
> Por lo tanto en nuestro ejemplo también se trata de un CD, como en este hilo Lazarus ya ha bien explicado:
> 
> Se informa a las mujeres [CD] > Se LAS [CD] informa.


Hola, Pitt.
Al fin he buscado la gramática de Alarcos para consultar el asunto.
Creo que, guiándonos por las pruebas de Alarcos, puede descartarse que en esa oración "las mujeres" actúe como CD. Si fuera CD, como dice en el ejemplo "Se espera al delegado" al llevar este CD al plural el verbo concordaría con él en número. En nuestro caso, sería necesario decir "Se les *informan* a las mujeres..." Aplicando esta prueba se define que la oración no es una pasiva refleja (en esos casos sí hay CD en la construcción).

Alarcos explica que casos como éste de tu ejemplo son oraciones impersonales en los que el uso de le o les *sugiere *la función de estos como OI. No obstante, también apunta la interferencia del leísmo y el laísmo que induce a reemplazar le y les por incrementos propios del OD.

En conclusión, según esta gramática, la oración "Se les informa a las mujeres..." es una oración impersonal y en ella "las mujeres" no es un CD sino indirecto (aunque Alarcos sólo dice "sugiere"). Y el "les" no cambiaría si los informados fueran los hombres (a los cuales no estaría de más informar también, por cierto  ).

En cuanto a mí, a mi oído, no me suena bien el laísmo "se las informa". Ni tampoco "se los informa" (a los hombres). No obstante, Alarcos refiere que los usos actuales son poco estables y cita ejemplos de esas vacilaciones.

Por favor, disculpadme por este post tan extenso.


----------



## Pitt

replicante7 said:
			
		

> Hola, Pitt.
> Al fin he buscado la gramática de Alarcos para consultar el asunto.
> Creo que, guiándonos por las pruebas de Alarcos, puede descartarse que en esa oración "las mujeres" actúe como CD. Si fuera CD, como dice en el ejemplo "Se espera al delegado" al llevar este CD al plural el verbo concordaría con él en número. En nuestro caso, sería necesario decir "Se les *informan* a las mujeres..." Aplicando esta prueba se define que la oración no es una pasiva refleja (en esos casos sí hay CD en la construcción).
> 
> Alarcos explica que casos como éste de tu ejemplo son oraciones impersonales en los que el uso de le o les *sugiere *la función de estos como OI. No obstante, también apunta la interferencia del leísmo y el laísmo que induce a reemplazar le y les por incrementos propios del OD.
> 
> En conclusión, según esta gramática, la oración "Se les informa a las mujeres..." es una oración impersonal y en ella "las mujeres" no es un CD sino indirecto (aunque Alarcos sólo dice "sugiere"). Y el "les" no cambiaría si los informados fueran los hombres (a los cuales no estaría de más informar también, por cierto  ).
> 
> En cuanto a mí, a mi oído, no me suena bien el laísmo "se las informa". Ni tampoco "se los informa" (a los hombres). No obstante, Alarcos refiere que los usos actuales son poco estables y cita ejemplos de esas vacilaciones.
> 
> Por favor, disculpadme por este post tan extenso.


 
Otra vez los ejemplos:

Se espera al delegado > Al delegado se LE espera
Se informa a las mujeres > A las mujeres se LES informa

Según Alarcos en estes casos LE / LES son CI. Esta interpretación contradice a todas las gramáticas que conozco. Los verbos ESPERAR y INFORMAR en este contexto son transitivos y por lo tanto exigen el CD. 
Por supuesto en estos ejemplos el uso de LE en lugar de LO y el uso de LES en lugar de LAS es un leísmo aceptado (DPD, entrada leísmo 4f). 

Quizás es posible en el uso del idioma: Se LES [CI] informa a las mujeres [CI] como ya ha dicho Jellby.  

Me gustaría saber si este uso es común en algunas regiones.


----------



## replicante7

Pitt said:
			
		

> Otra vez los ejemplos:
> 
> Se espera al delegado > Al delegado se LE espera
> Se informa a las mujeres > A las mujeres se LES informa
> 
> Según Alarcos en estes casos LE / LES son CI.


Hola, Pitt.

La verdad es que me estás obligando a leer porque tu razonamiento parece perfecto. 
He encontrado una explicación de Alarcos para el uso de LES en ese caso en el epígrafe 272 de su gramática. Explica que la presencia de "se" *transforma las relaciones* entre el verbo y los demás elementos de la oración en estos casos. Al parecer se debe a la imposibilidad de que exista un sujeto explícito (lo que se aprecia en la forma del verbo fija en 3ª persona del singular). En cuanto al elemento que en una construcción no impersonal actuaría como OD su presencia se refleja con el incremento LE/LES que, como dice, en el epígrafe 273 *sugiere (no dice que lo sea) *la de OI (me gustaría que alguien me dijera cuál es en realidad su definición sintáctica).


----------



## Pitt

replicante7 said:
			
		

> En cuanto a mí, a mi oído, no me suena bien el laísmo "se las informa". Ni tampoco "se los informa" (a los hombres). No obstante, Alarcos refiere que los usos actuales son poco estables y cita ejemplos de esas vacilaciones.
> 
> Por favor, disculpadme por este post tan extenso.


 
Otra vez el ejemplo: A las mujeres se LAS informa sobre el aborto. 
Pienso que el uso de LAS como pronombre de CD es correcto y que no se trata de un laísmo (según la gramática de Alarcos Llorach).


----------



## Pitt

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> De todos modos, la frase por la que preguntaban al principio es la del diciconario, donde las mujeres son las informadas, y *de*/*sobre* lo que se informa es un complemento preposicional:
> _Se LES informa a los mujeres sobre el aborto._
> ​Y con esta construcción sí estoy casi seguro de que es incorrecto.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Yo también pienso que esta construccion es incorrecta:

Se LES informa a las mujeres sobre el aborto.

Según las respuestas en este hilo en el lenguaje familiar es común esta construcción.
Pienso que formalmente se trata aquí de un CI (les ... a las mujeres). Pero este uso no es correcto, ya que "a las mujeres" en realidad es un CD.
¿Se puede decir así?

¡Espero que me haya expresado bien!


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:
			
		

> Yo también pienso que esta construccion es incorrecta:
> 
> Se LES informa a las mujeres sobre el aborto.
> 
> Según las respuestas en este hilo en el lenguaje familiar es común esta construcción.
> Pienso que formalmente se trata aquí de un CI (les ... a las mujeres). Pero este uso no es correcto, ya que "a las mujeres" en realidad es un CD.
> ¿Se puede decir así?
> 
> ¡Espero que me haya expresado bien!


A mí me parece que definitivamente, "a las mujeres" es objeto directo en esta oración (a pesar de que pude haber dicho lo contrario antes ), ya que puede ser perfectamente llevada a la voz pasiva: "las mujeres son informadas sobre el aborto".


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> En su gramática Alarcos Llorach da este ejemplo:
> Se espera al delegado [CI] > Se LE [CI] espera.
> Por lo tanto sería también posible: Se LE espera al delegado [LE = opcional].
> 
> Pero según la gramática general se trata aquí de un CD:
> Se espera al delegado [CD] > Se LO / LE [CD] espera.
> En este caso LE es un leísmo aceptable.
> 
> Por lo tanto en nuestro ejemplo también se trata de un CD, como en este hilo Lazarus ya ha bien explicado:
> 
> Se informa a las mujeres [CD] > Se LAS [CD] informa.


 
En las construcciones de SE IMPERSONAL relacionada con personas + 'A' personal de CD ( complemento directo).
Se espera ( a+el) delegado
Se le espera ( en las impersonales el pronombre átono del complemento DIRECTO) es LE o LES de acuerdo con que sea SINGULAR o plural complemento directo). Es correcto este leísmo.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> En las construcciones de SE IMPERSONAL relacionada con personas + 'A' personal de CD ( complemento directo).
> Se espera ( a+el) delegado
> Se le espera ( en las impersonales el pronombre átono del complemento DIRECTO) es LE o LES de acuerdo con que sea SINGULAR o plural complemento directo). Es correcto este leísmo.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Si te he entendido bien:

Al delegado se LE espera > Se LE espera  
Se LE espera al delegado  

¿Es correcto mi análisis?


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Si te he entendido bien:
> 
> Al delegado se LE espera > Se LE espera
> Se LE espera al delegado
> 
> ¿Es correcto mi análisis?


 
Se le espera al delegado is a duplication le ( a él) = delegado)
Se le espera al delegado is correct also, though an accepted duplication.
Ivy294


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> Se le espera al delegado is a duplication le ( a él) = delegado)
> Se le espera al delegado is correct also, though an accepted duplication.
> Ivy294


 
¡Estoy confundido! En mi opinión la duplicación del CD (al delegado) por el pronombre correspondiente (lo/le) es incorrecto cuando el CD está pospuesto al verbo. Por lo tanto pienso que es incorrecto: *Se le espera al delegado. Pero es correcto: Se espera al delegado [CD].

¿Qué piensan los demás?


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> ¡Estoy confundido! En mi opinión la duplicación del CD (al delegado) por el pronombre correspondiente (lo/le) es incorrecto cuando el CD está pospuesto al verbo. Por lo tanto pienso que es incorrecto: *Se le espera al delegado. Pero es correcto: Se espera al delegado [CD].
> 
> ¿Qué piensan los demás?


Pitt, ¿recuerdas?, esto fue ampliamente discutido en *este hilo*. Creo que se trata de lo mismo. Hay un amplio abanico de respuestas.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> ¡Estoy confundido! En mi opinión la duplicación del CD (al delegado) por el pronombre correspondiente (lo/le) es incorrecto cuando el CD está pospuesto al verbo. Por lo tanto pienso que es incorrecto: *Se le espera al delegado. Pero es correcto: Se espera al delegado [CD].
> 
> ¿Qué piensan los demás?


 

El uso de los clíticos con las construcciones IMPERSONALES se usa y es correcta. ES conocido que el incremento de OBJETO INDIRECTO es común en las impersonales. Though they are DIRECT OBJECTS= al delegado.
Se espera a los delegados
Se *les *espera ( implied)
Se espera al delegado.
se *le *espera al delegado ( duplication for emphasis).
You should read ALARCOS, Gramática de la lengua Española, numeral 272, page 259.

It is correct.

Ivy294


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> El uso de los clíticos con las construcciones IMPERSONALES se usa y es correcta. ES conocido que el incremento de OBJETO INDIRECTO es común en las impersonales. Though they are DIRECT OBJECTS= al delegado.
> Se espera a los delegados
> Se *les *espera ( implied)
> Se espera al delegado.
> se *le *espera al delegado ( duplication for emphasis).
> You should read ALARCOS, Gramática de la lengua Española, numeral 272, page 259.
> 
> It is correct.
> 
> Ivy294


 
Alarcos Lllorach  dice que en las oraciones impersonales con Se la forma LE / LES sugiere [pero no afirma!!]] que se trata aquí de un COMPLEMENTO INDIRECTO (§ 273):
Se espera al delegado [CI] > Se LE [CI] espera.

Pero según otras gramáticas y según el DPD (leísmo 4f) se trata aquí de un COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO y por lo tanto el uso de LE / LES es un leísmo admitido:
Se espera al delegado [CD] > Se LE [CD] espera.
Por lo tanto la duplicación del CD en este caso es incorrecto:
*Se LE espera al delegado.

Pienso que el verbo ESPERAR es transitivo y por lo tanto siempre exige un CD.
¡Sólo quisiera estar seguro, si  mi análisis es correcto!


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Alarcos Lllorach dice que en las oraciones impersonales con Se la forma LE / LES sugiere [pero no afirma!!]] que se trata aquí de un COMPLEMENTO INDIRECTO (§ 273):
> Se espera al delegado [CI] > Se LE [CI] espera.
> 
> Pero según otras gramáticas y según el DPD (leísmo 4f) se trata aquí de un COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO y por lo tanto el uso de LE / LES es un leísmo admitido:
> Se espera al delegado [CD] > Se LE [CD] espera.
> Por lo tanto la duplicación del CD en este caso es incorrecto:
> *Se LE espera al delegado.
> 
> Pienso que el verbo ESPERAR es transitivo y por lo tanto siempre exige un CD.
> ¡Sólo quisiera estar seguro, si mi análisis es correcto!


 
No estés tan seguro!!

SE le espera al delegado
Al delegado se le espera
A él se le espera.
Se le espera.
Son correctas y significan lo mismo. Alarcos afirma que es INDIRECTO en su numeral, de otra forma *no lo pondría*. INTERPRETAR lo CONTRARIO a lo que un autor ESCRIBE es un asunto muy pero muy subjetivo. Hay que leer lo QUE ESCRIBE y entenderlo ASÍ.
VALE RECORDAR que es una IMPERSONAL ACTIVA, y este rasgo del uso del CLÍTICO INDIRECTO es una norma establecida al reemplazar el nombre o sustantivo de su CD.

Cheers
Ivy294


----------

